# My Father Wants To Kick Me Out



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

I wrote a thread yesterday about how I didn't want to go to my best friend's wedding because she pretty much has been treating me like crap the past eight years and didn't invite me to be in her wedding. In fact, she didn't even send an invitation. She changed since joining a new church/new religion (this is one of the reasons why I don't follow religion anymore).

My father is pissed off at me because I won't go to the wedding and because I was angry yesterday and mumbled that she was a "fat b****". I didn't say it to her or anything but it pissed my dad off. I have always thought that my dad has had a higher opinion of my best friend because she got her Masters and she's getting her PhD, she learned how to drive before me (she got her license at 17, I got mine at 19), and now she's getting married before me, etc. Just stupid stuff. 

Now my dad wants me out because he is tired of my mental illness which totally confuses me. I haven't done anything bad because of it. My new medication is working fine, I work, I always pay my stuff on time, I take care of myself and stay out of his hair, but he doesn't like to talk about heavy topics when I need to express things to him. I guess I feel that since he is my father, I should be able to talk to him. But I can't complain or talk to him about anything because he gets angry at me for complaining. I can't even tell him positive stuff because he is so negative that he doesn't even give a s***.

I can't talk to my father about anything because he is so negative. He gets angry at me every time I complain about a job or every time I feel depressed. We calls me weak, he tells me to grow up, he basically verbally abuses me all because he doesn't like me having depression. 

To be honest, my mother told me to stop talking to him because he is just not supportive. My father is honestly the one who needs medication because he has become mean, explosive and angry. He pretty much knocked me while I am down and now he wants me out because he feels I am too much "drama". 

I am handling my depression well. I am just expressive and I like to talk about things and he doesn't like that. 

So I am just looking for a second job, so I can move out.  I have just come to the conclusion that he thinks less of me because I have a mental illness and I am very sensitive and don't bottle up stuff like he does. If anything, HE has the real mental illness.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

And sorry if I keep writing about my dad, guys. I know you all are probably tired of it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Your dad is a ****ing ungrateful *******. You have a job and you can drive, that sounds like success to me, plus you have a best friend. At least you have your mum on your side, I doubt she'd let your dad chuck you out. Can't you move in with any other family members? Like aunts, uncles or cousins, then you can save up for your own place?


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Your dad is a ****ing ungrateful *******. You have a job and you can drive, that sounds like success to me, plus you have a best friend. At least you have your mum on your side, I doubt she'd let your dad chuck you out. Can't you move in with any other family members? Like aunts, uncles or cousins, then you can save up for your own place?


Right now, I am just thinking about getting a second part-time job and just saving up to go back overseas and teach. I did it before and even though it was a challenging experience, it was the best experience of my life. I only came back to the States because I wanted to go to grad school (now I see how that turned out...). My family doesn't want me to go back overseas because they worrying too freakin' much but right now, IDGAF. So while I am looking for 2nd PT positions (I start my first one on Monday as an ESL tutor), I am also looking or English positions overseas in China, Japan or Taiwan. I could just work there for a couple of years, save up money then come back to the states or go somewhere else and start anew.

I did it before and I can do it again. If I continue to live life like my dad wants me to do, I would probably end up suicidal. I am not exaggerating.

My dad's behavior as worsen the older he got. His entire side of the family is dysfunctional, all of his cousins are abusive schizophrenics, he is not close to his brothers and didn't even attend on of their funerals because he had to "work". His relationship with his brothers is pretty f**ked up because they have always been jealous of him because his parents treated him better than the other brothers. So as a result, he has become a spoiled, entitled, controlling, selfish brat even into his adulthood. He has a lot of pent up rage and depression.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

And BTW apx24,

That "best friend" is not really even a friend anymore as the way she has treated me. I have another best friend who has always been a great friend even when I wasn't.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

UPDATE: My father just left for work and home and he didn't even tell me goodbye like he always do. 

I have been spending hours applying for second jobs, so I can hurry up and move out soon.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

:/ that stinks. seems like a lot of people on here have issues with their father.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

000XXX000 said:


> :/ that stinks. seems like a lot of people on here have issues with their father.


Not to sound mean or anything but it stuff like that that makes the idea of marriage and family planning less desirable to me.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

(I keep updating to prevent making multiple threads)

I am planning to move out. I decided that I will go to my friends wedding ONLY because I don't want to lose in our relationship. She is already being a sore loser and I don't want to stoop down to her level, so I choose to be the bigger person.

As for my dad, he was serious about kicking me out if I didn't go to the wedding. Now, I don't want to get kicked out but when I return from the wedding, I am going to start gathering my things so whenever I can move out, I will have everything already packed.

My dad went berserk this morning. He screamed at me and berated me for having mental illness. He even starting pushing and shoving me and pushing me down. I really didn't say anything but that I did not want to ride with him but instead ride with my brother to the wedding and it set him off. It's official that my father must have an untreated mental disorder or personality disorder. I am making it my mission to get the **** out of here.

I have applied for a second PT job everywhere, I am planning to get my TEFL at a university or online, so I can go back overseas and teach and study graphic design in my spare time.

My mom is disgusting and heartbroken by his behavior but he has always been controlling and sometimes verbally abusive to her their entire marriage. He has also been the same to my brother years ago when they lived together.

Either my dad gets professional help or he may end up losing his family. I am just angry and saddened because I have always been a daddy's girl but it seems as if he is mentally deteriorating or having a mental breakdown.

So folks, I'm preparing to move on.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Live your life and don't look back. Sometimes you have a dad and sometimes just a sperm donor. You sound like you have your self together which is very impressive.


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ouch  sounds like your going through a tough time, I can relate to the getting kicked out part my step dad kicked me out we both had a short temper and he was drinking a lot and when drunk he was an inconsiderate ***hole, eventually after a huge argument he said he wanted me gone in a month. Luckily a mate had a spare room going and I was out of there in 2 weeks.
Didn't help that at the same time I lost the only job I enjoyed, got out of a bad relationship and my friends weren't there for me I think this is when I started becoming depressed. But I love my independence and I could never go back even though its a struggle living on my own at times I prefer it.
After I moved out I think my step dad regretted his actions and knew it was his fault he has since cut down on drinking and we get on better than we used to. Hope everything goes well for you, you sound like a very ambitious person


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

> Sometimes you have a dad and sometimes just a sperm donor.


:lol



> Ouch  sounds like your going through a tough time, I can relate to the getting kicked out part my step dad kicked me out we both had a short temper and he was drinking a lot and when drunk he was an inconsiderate ***hole, eventually after a huge argument he said he wanted me gone in a month. Luckily a mate had a spare room going and I was out of there in 2 weeks.
> Didn't help that at the same time I lost the only job I enjoyed, got out of a bad relationship and my friends weren't there for me I think this is when I started becoming depressed. But I love my independence and I could never go back even though its a struggle living on my own at times I prefer it.
> After I moved out I think my step dad regretted his actions and knew it was his fault he has since cut down on drinking and we get on better than we used to. Hope everything goes well for you, you sound like a very ambitious person


Thanks Kirsty. I just see that I can't live with my dad anymore. He is impossible to live with and acts like a monster sometimes. Truth is, he is miserable about his own life, his poor relationship with his brothers and family, and about other life choices he made so he is putting it out on everyone else.

Unfortunately I don't have friends in the city where I live but that doesn't mean I still can't move out and just find a roommate or a one-bedroom apartment.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well it sounds like you know what to do and how to go about it. Well done, and good luck.

As you said, it sounds like he has anger/metal problems of his own.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

My father has problems with his family as well, the usual drama about their parents preferring one or the other child. As a result, he has pretty much cut ties with all his family. And because he bottles everything up, he gets seriously angry, almost out of control and verbally abuses the **** out of everyone who's standing near him.

At the same time, he has this problem with opening up, like if I tell him I feel bad he doesn't want to hear it. And a final similarity is that I was almost kicked out of the house last year (now I'm in the UK doing a masters), but obviously he didn't mean it like yours doesn't mean it...

To be honest though, it would be toxic to continue staying with him and since you're already experienced with living on your own (and abroad at that!) you should definitely open your wings again and fly. I wish you good luck!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

masterridley said:


> My father has problems with his family as well, the usual drama about their parents preferring one or the other child. As a result, he has pretty much cut ties with all his family. And because he bottles everything up, he gets seriously angry, almost out of control and verbally abuses the **** out of everyone who's standing near him.
> 
> At the same time, he has this problem with opening up, like if I tell him I feel bad he doesn't want to hear it. And a final similarity is that I was almost kicked out of the house last year (now I'm in the UK doing a masters), but obviously he didn't mean it like yours doesn't mean it...
> 
> To be honest though, it would be toxic to continue staying with him and since you're already experienced with living on your own (and abroad at that!) you should definitely open your wings again and fly. I wish you good luck!












Man...now you understand. He is not kicking me out but I just started packing some stuff. I am giving my self 2-3 months to move out (I am being realistic since I am in Michigan and it has a sh***y economy.

We are not our fathers. We can love them...but only from a distance. And yes, I am sticking to my plannings of moving out temporarily then going overseas.


----------

